# Whiskey infused green beans



## Choffter (Apr 25, 2019)

Hi, I have the opportunity to get some green beans to roast in my Amazon Dalian which have been infusing in a whiskey barrel. I know this is quite a popular option for some companies out there selling roasted beans.

I wondered:

1) has anyone tried roasted beans which have been infused in w whiskey barrel

2) is the whiskey flavour noticeable in the finished roast

3) is it safe to roast these beans in a roaster like the Amazon Dalian.

Any commend helpful before I decide to buy them or not.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

1.yes

don't


----------



## caffeinegeek (Aug 29, 2018)

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/48292-when-a-diy-roast-goes-wrong/

I think you could be creating a B*omb!

I can never understand why people want to set fire to decent whisky,brandy or bourbon. IMHO If I wanted the flavor I would pour it into the shot?

Think of alcoholic spirit drinks as gasolene, would you want it inside a roasting oven?

If you wanted to dunk roasted beans in an alcoholic drink after they had cooled from the roaster, that might be different, but I think the outer roast on a bean would make it too hard for alcohol to get through and there's always a secondary risk of explosion in the grinder. As I have already found, there is enough oil in a green been to get a fire without adding to the problem.


----------

